# Temporary Driving Licences



## LouiseE (May 7, 2008)

We have been here for 4 weeks. My husband has his resident's visa but there is a backlog at the ministry and I haven't got mine yet. I have just opurchased a car but I can't drive it without a local licence (which I can't get without the resident's visa). I have a UK driving licence and this has been sufficient for me to drive a rental car. Do you know if the RTA will allow me to have a temporary licence so that I can drive my own car until I get the resident's visa?


----------



## McBook (Apr 7, 2008)

LouiseE said:


> We have been here for 4 weeks. My husband has his resident's visa but there is a backlog at the ministry and I haven't got mine yet. I have just opurchased a car but I can't drive it without a local licence (which I can't get without the resident's visa). I have a UK driving licence and this has been sufficient for me to drive a rental car. Do you know if the RTA will allow me to have a temporary licence so that I can drive my own car until I get the resident's visa?


Nope, they wont 

I'm a wee bit surprised that you could buy a car without a valid licence.


----------



## jm971 (May 2, 2008)

*Temp License*



LouiseE said:


> We have been here for 4 weeks. My husband has his resident's visa but there is a backlog at the ministry and I haven't got mine yet. I have just opurchased a car but I can't drive it without a local licence (which I can't get without the resident's visa). I have a UK driving licence and this has been sufficient for me to drive a rental car. Do you know if the RTA will allow me to have a temporary licence so that I can drive my own car until I get the resident's visa?


Yes, you can get a temp license issued for three months. You will need anywhere from 3-8 colour passport photos and your UK License, go to Dubai Police on Shaikh Zayed Road (southeast side) just beyond MOE as you are Dubai bound.


----------



## McBook (Apr 7, 2008)

jm971 said:


> Yes, you can get a temp license issued for three months. You will need anywhere from 3-8 colour passport photos and your UK License, go to Dubai Police on Shaikh Zayed Road (southeast side) just beyond MOE as you are Dubai bound.


that's news to me, but good news all the same! do you know the cost? do they issue it on the same day? Thanks


----------



## jm971 (May 2, 2008)

*Temp License Details*



jm971 said:


> Yes, you can get a temp license issued for three months. You will need anywhere from 3-8 colour passport photos and your UK License, go to Dubai Police on Shaikh Zayed Road (southeast side) just beyond MOE as you are Dubai bound.


Glad to help, here are the steps - go to the lobby desk and get the requisite forms, walk them to the typist booth outside, then into the license room. The entire process will take anywhere from 45 minutes to three hours and will set you back about 300 AED. Your best served by being there when they open, if I recall correctly thats at 0730.


----------

